

Privacy monitor hacked from an old LCD Monitor - ndemoor
http://www.instructables.com/id/Privacy-monitor-made-from-an-old-LCD-Monitor/?ALLSTEPS

======
marshray
I have done something like this. Had an LCD projector with a burn on one of
its polarizers. I took the polarizing film off an old LCD display, but it
wasn't efficient enough and burned up. However, I found someone online with a
different busted projector and traded him some old jumk for the polarizer. The
result was viewable but not perfect.

------
pavel_lishin
Just don't lose those glasses.

